# Awesome Deer Meat Stir Fry



## ettaterrell (Jan 8, 2009)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblFullMessage><DIV class="undoreset clearfix" id=message423178462><DIV id=yiv220628768><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>If you like chinese beef and broccoli you will LOVE THIS. I just came up with this recipe the other night while throwing things together and my husband said "write this down and make it again..." Kids loved it too.







</DIV></DIV>Venison & Broccoli Stir Fry</DIV></DIV></DIV>2 lb thin cut strips of Venison (I use the thin meatthat coversthe ribs, I tenderized them with a meat cleaver before I cut into strips)</DIV>1 Tbsp Garlic Powder</DIV>1 TbspLowry's <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1231442929_0 style="CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed">Seasoning Salt</DIV>1 tsp Pepper</DIV>1/4 <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1231442929_1>cup Soy Sauce </DIV>2 Tbs Oil</DIV>2 cups Broccoli </DIV>1 Green Bell Pepper (cut in to chunks)</DIV>1 Onion (cut in to chunks)</DIV>1 can Beef Broth </DIV>1 Tbs <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1231442929_2>Red Wine Vinegar </DIV>1 tsp Ginger</DIV>1/4cup Flour</DIV>2 tsp Soy Sauce</DIV></DIV></DIV>Tenderize meat with meat clever. Season meat strips with garlic powder, seasoning salt, pepper, drizzle soy sauce over seasoned meat. Let stand 5 to 10 min. In large skillet heat 1 Tbs oil add seasoned meat and sear meat till done. Put meat on a plate and cover with aluminum foil and set aside. There should be juices fromcooking the meat,reserve juices. add onions, <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1231442929_3 style="CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed">bell pepper, and broccoli and sear veggies till onions are translucent, cover and cook till broccoli is crisp tender. In a bowl add beef broth, red wine vinegar, ginger, flour and 2 tsp soy sauce and mix well. When broccoli is desired doneness add beef broth mixture and cooked meat. When mixture thickens let simmer 15 min.</DIV></DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV></DIV>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblPostSignature>Etta </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Sounds like domination 

Thanks:clap:clap


----------



## Waverunnr99 (Mar 5, 2009)

I've had the deer tenderloin thinly cut into small pieces and seasoned flour in a baggie to coat and then deep fried....heavenly flavor!!!


----------

